# Current Requirements for Raspberry Pi & Poudriere



## MrLudo (Jun 28, 2016)

Could someone actively using Poudriere on 11.0-ALPHA3 on amd64 to build ports for their RPI using head on please confirm or deny the following:

1. ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel is required for ongoing success ?

2. Is the following link currently accurate ? https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/52994/


----------



## acheron (Jun 28, 2016)

You can use either ports-mgmt/poudriere or ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel.
The 2nd link is still accurate.

You probably want the native-xtools, it speeds up the build nicely (poudriere jail -x blah)


----------



## uzsolt (Jun 29, 2016)

Do you have any reason to build your own packages? If no you can use official packages - it's simplier (and faster  ).


----------



## MrLudo (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes.  Non-default port options are commonplace in our environment. We use poudriere extensively across the various architectures we use.


----------

